# Pompano?



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone catching Pompano? Have they migrated already? Daytona Beach here.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

strange...we are getting small fish.......don't know why we are not into some big ones by now........my latest report from the beach was shorts....mostly...a few keepers.....as of today


----------



## dlugibihl (Feb 17, 2017)

Catching a few here in Sebastian. 2 Weeks ago caught 5 13-14 inchers......today only 1 14 inch. I had 3 surf rods out and thought I'd throw a buck tail lure out for awhile....1st cast caught my pompano.....only on in 5 hours !!


----------

